# 270 or 30-06



## seaquester5

I have an old Remington 700 ADL in 270 cal with a Bushnell 3X9 scope,both in very good condition, but I recently saw a Remington 700 CDL SF, in 30-06 with a stainless fluted BBL and I really got the itch for this new gun. I have an opportunity to get it at a very fair $800 and a $50 rebate from Remington.Is the new gun any better or am I just being redundent?(Notwithstanding any goodshot/ badshot comments)Pro's-cons anyone?I would add that most of my hunting is in Florida and Georgia for deer and wild hogs, most shots 100-300 yards. It could be I just have the
" _I gotta ge me something new for myself at Christmas time syndrome"_ but that stainless CDL is a pretty gun.


----------



## hogcaller

I guess it's a matter of where and how far your shots are. The 30-06 has greater knockdown power and is relatively accurate at ranges up to 300 to 400 yds. You also have a VERY wide variety of loads to choose from with the 30-06.

The 270 offers a flatter trajectory for longer range shots. You don't have as many variations for bullets though.

Both are very good and time tested rounds. My vote goes to the 30-06!


----------



## mossy512

Left hand-- right hand, it's personal preference. I wouldn't get rid of the .270 for the new rifle but of the two I would prefer the .30-06 :sniper:


----------



## boondocks

They are both excellent deer guns. .30-06 will have noticeably more kick. .270 is plenty gun for any whitetail. Nothing wrong with owning another gun though.


----------



## 308

30/06's can be used for any north American animal with the right bullets

It's my favorite of the two


----------



## TANATA

I wouldn't even say 270 is flatter shooting after looking at ballistics with the 30/06. Overall I would go with 30/06. More shells to choose from, bigger hole, and no negatives unless compared to a magnum. IMHO


----------



## 375deerhunter

the 270 has plenty of power. with balistic silvertip ammo it tears more meat up than my 375. a 30-06 is a great round but it has almost to much power for deer, its more designed for elk. Stick with the 270 and use he money for somtin else unles tou plan on going for bigger game ever.


----------



## magnum44270

go with the .270, plenty of ammo selection and you can kill any size game with it.


----------



## 308

30/06 :******: :lol:


----------



## nytrapper16

30-06 all the way


----------



## dd6

270 great for all up to about to elk. In Pa. its the min. caliber legal for elk.
Thats when the 06 comes in, good for all up to the big bears with right bullet.
Check some Craig Boddington articles, the guy used it on all continents incl. Africa. all up to dangerous game! He's been writing for 30 yrs. He's even a big mag. guy, and I dont mean 300 win. it's hardly a gain over the 06.
Even with a 26" barrel, 20grs. or so more powder, and more brass! Compare ballistics, the next major gain over 06 is the 300 wby, 300 rum or the Lazzaroni"s. The latter being in a league of there own!
Guess what hits just about as hard and shoots flatter at 500 yards than a 
.338 Win Mag. 180 or 225 gr.?? 30-06 180 gr. Nosler HE! 
What else do you want a gun to do??


----------



## saltydawg

same argument my father and I have. him the .270, me the 30-06.....both good guns and with todays ammo they can comfortably fill the bill......but there is just a tad more selection with the 06....


----------



## varmit b gone

270 all the way. The 270 has less recoil and a flatter trajectory. Seriosly, why do you need that unbelivable distance for hunting. That is what hunting is, sneeking into range. Yes, I would take a long shot on a nice buck if I had no way to sneak. that is when the 270 come in real handy.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Once again, gravity works the same on a bullet out of a 270 as it does a 30-06. The same grain bullet traveling the same speed will hit the ground at the same time out of either gun.

The myth of flatter shooting comes from comparing lighter grain bullets at higher FPS. Speed is the determining factor in trajectory period.

Enjoy your new rifle, find a load that prints well and a good bullet and be safe!


----------



## Nick Roehl

You can never have enough guns. :beer:


----------



## joseph

30-06....cause it is common and they are cheaper to shoot them 270's.......like someone mention earlier you can use them on anything..... :beer:


----------



## sdeprie

My .02 First, there's not a lick of difference between the 270 and 280, but we're not talking about the 280, just had to throw that in.  The 30-06 has bullet sellection all the way up to 220 (+?) grains. The recoil is just as much a function of rifle fit as the difference between a 30 and 27 caliber bullet of the same weight, but of course I just mentioned that you can get heavier 30 cal bullets. The 270 has to work harder to push the same weight bullet faster, but then it retains its velocity a tad longer. I think if folks checked the ballistics charts more closely, they would find there is not THAT much difference in ranges between the 270 and 30-06. Bottom line, don't sell that 270 just because you HAVE to have that 30-06, but if you really want it, go for it. It is more gun and will never let you down. :sniper:


----------



## mike landrich

Ron Gilmore said:


> Once again, gravity works the same on a bullet out of a 270 as it does a 30-06. The same grain bullet traveling the same speed will hit the ground at the same time out of either gun.


Assuming the same Ballistic Coefficient. The 270 bullet would be longer at the same weight and therefore SHOULD stabilize better and drop less.


----------



## huntinND

I just bought a .270 and like it a lot. I don't think there is enough difference in these two calibers to make a difference for deer, But if you really like the look and feel of the rifle it might be worth getting it.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

mike landrich said:


> Ron Gilmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, gravity works the same on a bullet out of a 270 as it does a 30-06. The same grain bullet traveling the same speed will hit the ground at the same time out of either gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming the same Ballistic Coefficient. The 270 bullet would be longer at the same weight and therefore SHOULD stabilize better and drop less.
Click to expand...

Gravity is gravity. BC and speed are factors only in the time it takes a bullet to travel from point A to B. This factor confuses people into thinking one caliber is flatter shooting when what has happened is that the stability of the bullet reduces the drag on the bullet thus not slowing it as quickly and allowing it to travel farther before gravity catches up to it.

You drop a bullet with the weight of 150 grains 30" above ground and at the same time discharge a bullet from a gun. assuming the gun is level the bullets are going to hit the ground at the same time.

Rate of twist,bullet length,bullet construction play a part only in how the bullet flies and affects time of flight etc..

Jack O'Connor touted the .270 as being flatter than a 30-06 but in reality he was comparing a lighter bullet at a higher rate of speed which anyone should be able to figure out resulted in the .270 having less drop over the same distance. Now even today because he was so revered as being an expert we have people who argue and quote him with little or no thought to physics and why his point was misconstrued. He understood physics and chose the .270 because it was adequate for his needs, shot a lighter bullet at faster speeds thus requiring less adjustments when shooting at a target at an extended range.

I have a couple of his books in which he clearly states exactly what I have said. Flat nosed bullets are another example. A friend of mine has a 30-30 bolt action and has hand loaded rounds for this gun. Equal weight bullets have different impact points pushed at the same speed because of the design of the bullet nothing more. The flat nose slows quicker which reduces the distance it travels and the speed in which it gets from A to B. But both bullets are affected equally by gravity.

So if you could push a flat nosed bullet the same as a pointed bullet across the same distance equally in speed the flat nose would print equally.


----------



## mike landrich

Ron Gilmore said:


> Once again, gravity works the same on a bullet out of a 270 as it does a 30-06. The same grain bullet traveling the same speed will hit the ground at the same time out of either gun.


Speed decreases faster in the same weight '06 bullet. The 270 will travel further with the same weight bullet in the same time, due to the increased BC and smaller frontal area (less velocity loss), so it will travel in an arc that while the same height as the 30-06, will indeed be longer. Therefore, the 270 shoots flatter.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

mike landrich go back and read what I posted. BC is a factor of speed bleed off nothing more. Here is a list from Guns & Ammo on the .270 on equivalent bullets pushed at approx the same speed. As you can see both are almost equal.

If you look at the 500 yard mark, the 30-06 bullet is now traveling faster than the .270 and if you pushed it out to 700 yards the 06 now out performs the .270 by a larger margin than the .270 does at any other range. However this really means nothing because like it or not most shooters are 300 yard and under shooters and to take it even farther most of them are 200 yard and under shooters at best. I shoot an 06 my choice in factory loads is Fed Prem Boat tail soft points. They run out at about 2800 fps and my drop is around 8" at 300 yards I sight the rifle in dead on at 200 and this allows me a no hold over or under out to the 300 yard mark.

So on the low end the .270 has an advantage in that it shoots lighter bullets better because you can make a longer bullet in 125-130 grain to fit into the case. The 06 however allows one to move up into the larger bullets and push them at a higher rate of speed.
So it is the same old argument over and over which is better.The answer is which one fits the desire of the shooter.

BULLET MFG. WT. TYPE MUZZ. 100 YDS. 200 YDS. 300 YDS. 400 YDS. 500 YDS. MUZZ. 100 YDS. 200 YDS. 300 YDS. 400 YDS. 500 YDS. 100 YDS. 300 YDS. 400 YDS. 500 YDS.

.270

(W) 150 SP 2930 2693 2468 2254 2051 1859 2860 2416 2030 1693 1420 1152 +1.7 -7.4 -21.6 -44.1

30-06
(W) 150 SP 2910 2679 2459 2251 2054 1876 2820 2390 2014 1688 1405 1171 +1.8 -7.6 -21.8 -44.4


----------



## People

Either gun will suite your needs. You can have too many guns. When your house sinks into the ground you may have too many. Please note I said "may have too many" probably not in my eyes.

I know a few shooters that have each and I can not tell the diference in the dead critters.

When compairning two different rounds you can not use the same weight bullet. The thinner one will have a higher BC considering they are the same type of bullet. Using that logic I say get a 6mmAI and shoot 115gr match. You will get at least 3k and a slipery bullet to boot. Granted at 300 yds it does not add up to a hill of beans. As stated above gravity affects all bullets equally. It is time of flight that affects how much gravity will pull the bullet down.


----------



## tiffany

seaquester5 said:


> I have an old Remington 700 ADL in 270 cal with a Bushnell 3X9 scope,both in very good condition, but I recently saw a Remington 700 CDL SF, in 30-06 with a stainless fluted BBL and I really got the itch for this new gun. I have an opportunity to get it at a very fair $800 and a $50 rebate from Remington.Is the new gun any better or am I just being redundent?(Notwithstanding any goodshot/ badshot comments)Pro's-cons anyone?I would add that most of my hunting is in Florida and Georgia for deer and wild hogs, most shots 100-300 yards. It could be I just have the
> " _I gotta ge me something new for myself at Christmas time syndrome"_ but that stainless CDL is a pretty gun.


 I wood get the 30-06 because it is better then a 270.


----------



## mike landrich

tiffany said:


> I wood get the 30-06 because it is better then a 270.


That my friend is what this whole thread is about, and not everyone agrees with you. If only it were that simple......


----------



## Starky

I have both and I can tell you that unless you are hunting deer from a bench with a solid rest, there isn't any differance in the two guns. 
The dfferance comes in the gun that you can shoot well under hunting conditions, (whatever that may be for you)
And wherever you can find 30.06 rounds, you will find .270. Just don't get them mixed up.

Do you guys argue just for the sake of arguing??


----------



## Csquared

Starky said:


> Do you guys argue just for the sake of arguing??


Of course! It's weight lifting for the brain


----------



## killadoe

My dad has a 270 and I have a 30-06, the only difference we see is the 270 has a little more range..


----------



## Starky

Thanks Csquared, good point.


----------



## hunt61

30/06 - 270 270 - 30/06 sell them both and get a 7MM.....


----------



## huntingtim08

I'd go with the 30-06


----------



## duckmander

I have taken many a critters with my 06. reitred it after 20 odd years. and you can still comb your hair in the finish.

have taken a few critters with my 270. the last 5 or 6 seasons.
soooo much more damage to the critter.

love them both.

sounds like you dont need it. you just want it.

so i say enjoy both of them.

I'M 100% RIGHT 50% OF THE TIME!!!!!!!!


----------

